# Knitting



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
We're moving out to the Oliveira region next year. Is it fairly easy to get knitting stuff in Portugal or should I stock up before we move? 
Thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's all over but I'm not sure about price differences, have feeling it's dearer


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Pam.

I am a BIG knitter and I usually stock up on yarn when I am in the UK. Knitting needles are available too but not always the sizes you want. I but any bamboo ones I need from the Uk and I find bamboo easier on my hands.

Patterns too I buy from the UK but then I have a big supply anyway.

The yarn you buy here is really good and it is a pleasure to knit.

One of the ones I have used is KATIA (Katia) another Rosarios4 is great (ROSARIOS 4)


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

That's great, thanks!


----------

